# Who's going to the IBO Spring National?



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going down Friday. I'm doing 20 Saturday and 20 Sunday. What class you shooting ?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey I'll be there all weekend running around like a chicken with my head cut off. I hope to be able to spend some time on the ranges and talk with everyone.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Driving down Thursday. Shooting 20 on Friday & Saturday weather permitting. Looking forward to this shoot again.


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

We'll be there Thursday, hopefully around 2-3PM. Probably shoot 20 Fri, 20 Sat, weather and crowd depending. Maybe 30/10, if permissible? Anyway, hope to meet some of you folks, we'll be at the campground, stop by the black GMC "Pig Rig" and say hello.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Huntin Hard said:


> I'm going down Friday. I'm doing 20 Saturday and 20 Sunday. What class you shooting ?


Senior. You?


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

A friend and I will be getting in there late thursday night. Hopefully the weather changes and it dont rain all day friday.


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

We will be there late Fri.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Wife, son and I are Coming down Friday and shooting 20 Saturday ,20 Sunday . What time does the score cards have to be turned in on Sunday ?


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

Me and my dad will be there shooting MBO


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Me and at least one buddy and maybe a second buddy are coming down early Saturday...gonna shoot 20 Saturday and 20 Sunday in MBO...now I just have to decide which bow I want to shoot???


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> Senior. You?


Sweet. Semi pro


----------



## fertigs (Mar 2, 2010)

5 of us coming from n/w Pa on Friday. Shooting 30 Saturday an 10 on Sunday.


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone have a weather forecast?


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll be there, might shoot 20 Friday and 20 Sat. MSR.


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll be there Friday and Saturday.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll be there Friday


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm headed down Thursday.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Our posse will there shooting MBO...


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

meloy10 said:


> Anyone have a weather forecast?


Rain Monday- Friday , suppose to clear up and be sunny Saturday and Sunday with only 10% chance of rain.. I'll be ready for rain just incase the weather man is off.. I'm sure muck boots will be needed after 5 days of rain


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Score cards have to be turned in by 1 on Sunday. I'll be in the camp ground too. Been there for almost 2 weeks. Lol.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't think you will need mucks. The road going down to the hunter ranges will be a little muddy but everything else will be OK. I set targets in the rain and hiking boots will be plenty. It didn't rain yesterday here. It rained last night and was fairly dry today. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Me and my kid shoot MBO and the wife is shooting Female bow hunter. This is her first national shoot and only her 4th 3d shoot ever. Will there be a stake for her class on the course with the blue stake? Would like to shoot with her. Iv gave her the heads up that we may have different courses. If anything I'll walk with her group so she can shoot her 20 then I'll shoot my 20.. The time restraints has me worried that she might be off on her own .


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

outbackarcher said:


> I don't think you will need mucks. The road going down to the hunter ranges will be a little muddy but everything else will be OK. I set targets in the rain and hiking boots will be plenty. It didn't rain yesterday here. It rained last night and was fairly dry today. I'll keep everyone updated.


That's good to hear!! Thanks for the update


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

houndhamrick said:


> Me and my kid shoot MBO and the wife is shooting Female bow hunter. This is her first national shoot and only her 4th 3d shoot ever. Will there be a stake for her class on the course with the blue stake? Would like to shoot with her. Iv gave her the heads up that we may have different courses. If anything I'll walk with her group so she can shoot her 20 then I'll shoot my 20.. The time restraints has me worried that she might be off on her own .




FHC is usually on the same course as MHC. At least it was last year. MBR is usually with MBO i think.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Your wife will be on a different course. We will put her with a group and I am sure she will have a good time.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Also bring BUG SPRAY! Dang may flies have hatched or something and are every where. Once you get in the woods they are not to bad but around the golf course and vendor area it is rough.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

outbackarcher said:


> Your wife will be on a different course. We will put her with a group and I am sure she will have a good time.


My wife has been shooting IBO nationals for a couple years and has yet to have a "bad" group. Nothing but fun for these ladies!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Count me in.. im 1 of the posse.... hopefully weather holds off and there's a good turn out

MBO for me


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

outbackarcher said:


> Your wife will be on a different course. We will put her with a group and I am sure she will have a good time.


Thanks..


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

outbackarcher said:


> Also bring BUG SPRAY! Dang may flies have hatched or something and are every where. Once you get in the woods they are not to bad but around the golf course and vendor area it is rough.


I tell you what worked well for us last year were those bug spray bracelets for kids and camping. Hang a couple off your boot/shoe pull up straps or a couple off your belt loops. I think they only cost a couple bucks each at like Walmart and if you put them back into their container afterwards you can get several shoots worth out of them.


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

WE will be there late Thursday night. MBR MBO YMR 15-17 and a Cub with us


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Unfortunately as much as I wanted to go this year my son's Senior Prom is Saturday so I would hate to miss it so gonna have to miss going this year


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks Larry for the bug update. Loading the Thermacell.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

5 of us are heading out Friday morning from Indiana. Excited to shoot.


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

We have three going in our group. Really looking forward to it. There is my girlfriend (FBO), my brother (MBR), and myself (SPM). We're planning on getting there around 12:30 or 1 on friday and looking at lots of targets (rain or shine, just hopefully no thunder and lighting) and then we will be hitting the courses on Saturday and Sunday. Weather stinks so bad up here we just can't wait to get somewhere a little nicer while shooting some arrows. Tired of shooting in the snow, wind, rain, and generally cold temps.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Leaving fri am early. Three of us phc , hc and fhc


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

My wife and I came Wednesday she is fsr I am msr rained and then the sun came out.woke up today to sun sofar no rain see everyone when you all get hear. Larry is working hard getting everything done for a wonderful shoot.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Headed that way Friday afternoon..


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm lame and not going. Looks like the weather will be great. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

courses are open on Friday aren't they.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes they are open


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

stoz said:


> Leaving fri am early. Three of us phc , hc and fhc


drive safe and shoot straight!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It's about to go down.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I shot all 40 today. I shot ABC&D. The range was set really nice, and had some great shots. I had a really good time, and appreciate the work that went into this shoot.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

WVaBuckHunter said:


> I shot all 40 today. I shot ABC&D. The range was set really nice, and had some great shots. I had a really good time, and appreciate the work that went into this shoot.


What class and what score man ?


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

ABCD were yellow and red. I shot 20 on A&B in HC finished 4 up. Shooting the other 20 tomorrow.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Huntin Hard said:


> What class and what score man ?


Shot HC. Shot 21 x's, but when I missed I missed bad. I shot 7 8's and finished at 407. I shot 4 8's in the first 10 targets. Something was wrong with my form or something, but once I got it straightened out, I shot pretty good.


----------



## Bowfanatic (Mar 4, 2009)

Got here Thursday afternoon and have been sicker than a dog ever since. Don't think I'll make it out at all. Never even took bow out of the case. Oh well will try again next year.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Got there Thursday evening, shot 30 on Friday and 10 on Saturday. What a beautiful place and an awesome shoot! My wife, son and I really enjoyed it. Got to talk to Larry a little on Friday, he was working his butt off making things as good as possible. The place was packed on Saturday. Great courses, well organized and really friendly people. Thanks to everyone who made this shoot possible, can't wait to go back next year!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It was even better this year. I had a great time!!!

Will be back next year to Pipe Stem.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

Great shoot.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Great shoot and thanks to everyone who put this together.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Great shoot once again. Ranges EFGH were tough and lots of deception and ground taken away. You can have a challenging course without maxing out every target and this course is proof of it (I personally don't think I went higher than 48 yds.). I'd say a couple of things in prep for next years event which will be bigger...parking and walking were kind of a pain and the food/drink thing needs fixed. From what I heard there was some clubhouse somewhere on the mountain selling stuff but no one knew for sure and from what everyone said it seemed like it was far away. Oh yea and the practice bags were on the verge of being angles too much towards the walkway down to them in my opinion. Again great shoot and thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Great shoot. Courses were awesome. Shot pro courses m & n. Well laid out and challenging. Thanks Larry and crew.


----------

